# Winter Camping In Midwest



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We are storing our trailer indoors this winter so we did not have to winterize. This week we have had beautiful camping weather (St. Louis expecting 70 degrees today!), but we are having a difficult time finding campgrounds with full hookups this time of year, unless they are the parking lot variety. Anyone know of a good place in Missouri/Illinois? We could even get by with just electricity if we could fill and dump close by... Missouri parks turn off the water and lock the dump station.

missing my Outback....


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Can't help you out in MO, but I saw a steady stream of 5ers on US 59 south of Houston headed to the Rio Grande Valley. sunny


----------



## Worewren (Jul 12, 2004)

missouricamper said:


> We are storing our trailer indoors this winter so we did not have to winterize. This week we have had beautiful camping weather (St. Louis expecting 70 degrees today!), but we are having a difficult time finding campgrounds with full hookups this time of year, unless they are the parking lot variety. Anyone know of a good place in Missouri/Illinois? We could even get by with just electricity if we could fill and dump close by... Missouri parks turn off the water and lock the dump station.
> 
> missing my Outback....
> 
> ...


Basswood, just north of Kansas City is open most of the year round and is a very nice spot if yo are on this side of the state.


----------

